# Koi`s sind weg !



## prelude2205 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe einen Teich mit verschiedenen Fischarten,Koi`s,__ Shubunkin`s,Goldorfen,Goldfischen und Nasen.
Insgesamt habe ich 5 Koi`s, davon sind 2 weiß und einer Silberfarben(die Namen kenne ich nicht).
Jetzt sind innerhalb von 2 Tagen die beiden weißen und der silberne Koi verschwunden,keine anderen sofern ich das beurteilen kann!!
Für mich muß ein __ Fischreiher oder Katzen der Grund sein,was meint Ihr und was kann ich dagegen Unternehmen?
Bitte helft mir ,danke.

Einen schönen Gruß

Rüdiger


----------



## Doc (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi`s sind weg !*

Hi,

dass ist natürlich ätzend. Hattest Du denn gar nicht abgesichert? Viele Flachzonen?

a) Reiherschreck mit Sensor und Wasser

b) Zaun

c) Zaun elektrisch

d) Selbstschussanlage mit Schrotkugeln


----------



## pyro (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi`s sind weg !*

Also wenn Dein Benutzerbild Deinen Teich zeigt so liegt der Teich ziemlich frei, ist für __ Fischreiher gut einsehbar und weisse/silberne Fische auch gut sichtbar.

Das könnte eine Möglichkeit sein.

Zweite Möglichkeit eine Katze. Wie gross waren denn die Kois?


Gegen Fischreiher hilft Schnüre/Drähte 2m über dem Weiher spannen, gegen Katzen würde eine gute Uferbepflanzung helfen.


----------



## Doc (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi`s sind weg !*



pyro schrieb:


> Also wenn Dein Benutzerbild Deinen Teich zeigt so liegt der Teich ziemlich frei, ist für __ Fischreiher gut einsehbar und weisse/silberne Fische auch gut sichtbar.
> 
> Das könnte eine Möglichkeit sein.
> 
> ...



Muss nicht einmal über den Teich sein ... 10-20cm zwei Schnüre (z.B. Angelschnur) um den Teich herumspannen, zu 97% landet der Fischreiher außerhalb vom Teich und will dann ins Wasser ... damit ist es ihm dann aber nicht mehr möglich.
Nicht zu vergessen übrigens Bussarde ... kreisen ... Sturzflug ... und wieder ab


----------



## prelude2205 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi`s sind weg !*

Hallo,
die Koi´s waren ca.12-15cm groß/klein.

Würde eventuell so eine Reiherattrappe helfen?

Katzen haben wir auch reichlich!

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Algusmaximus (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi`s sind weg !*

Ein Bekannter hat auch mal so einen Plastikreiher an den Teich gestellt. Danach hat er seine Fische mehrere Tage kaum noch gesehen. Die haben sich alle vor dem Kunststoffkameraden versteckt. 
Katzen glaub ich nicht wirklich.  Kann es nicht auch sein, daß sie sich nur versteckt haben? Habe auch schon mal einen Fisch mehrere Tage nicht gesehen, auf einmal war er wieder da. Hab dann später rausgefunden, daß er sich gerne wie Fantomas in sein Geheimversteck ( Hohlraum unter großem Stein) zurückzieht.
Gruß


----------



## Doc (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi`s sind weg !*

Also ein Plastikreiher hilft, wenn denn überhaupt, nur kurz. Die echten Kameraden merken schnell, dass die Atrappe entweder immer gleich steht oder sich nicht bewegt.
Irgendwann haste den echten neben dem Plastikreiher stehen ... maybe lacht er sich noch schlapp.

Ich meinte z.B. sowas http://www.zajac.de/Elektrozäune.htm?websale7=zoo-zajac&ci=000965

Allerdings kann man sich so einen "Zaun" auch selbst bauen mit z.B. Angelschnur.


----------



## Eowyn (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi`s sind weg !*

Hallo,
ich tippe auf Katzen. Da viele dort rumschleichen, kann das durchaus sein. Die Katze meiner Mutter hat mit angeschleppten Fischen dafür gesorgt, dass diese jetzt einen Teich hat. Jetzt denkt er es sind seine Fische und bedient sich selbst.
Schnüre würden ganz gut helfen. Aber auch ein paar Rosenstiele oder Brombeerranken um den Teich. Das mögen Katzen überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi`s sind weg !*

Hallo Rüdiger,

wenn ich mir Deinen Teich jetzt nach dem Umbau so anschaue - ein paar aktuellere Fotos wären übrigens mal interessant - ist der Verdacht mit dem __ Reiher vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt. 

Aber solange Du den Täter nicht auf frischer Tat ertappt hast, bleibt es nur bei Mutmaßungen, es gibt im Tierreich viele gute Angler. Die günstigeste Erste-Hilfe-Maßnahme, die sich bei vielen bewährt hat ist sicherlich die Angelsehnen-Variante, vielseitiger in der Wirkung dürfte allerdings der wasserspritzende "Reiherschreck" sein.


----------



## prelude2205 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi`s sind weg !*

Hallo,
ich danke Euch für die Idden und Anregungen.
Ich werde jetzt erst einmal Angelsehne spannen und weiter schauen.
Soweit ich weiß kommt ein __ Reiher,falls es einer ist, bis nichts mehr zu holen ist.
Das es Katzen sind hoffe bzw. glaube ich nicht,da die Fische meistens im tieferen Bereich unterwegs sind.
Super wäre es sicherlich den Teich mit einer Kamera zu Überwachen,allein schon um zu wissen wer oder was der Fischräuber ist.

@blumenelse
Ich werde in nächster Zeit ein paar aktuellere Fotos von meinem Teich einstellen,gar kein Problem.

Die Idee mit dem Reiherschreck finde ich ganz klasse.

Schöne Grüße

Rüdiger


----------



## Doc (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi`s sind weg !*

Wie ist denn das eigentlich mit dem Reiherschreck? Der muss ja dauerhaft "geladen" sein, also am Wasser angeschlossen sein?
Wie handhabt Ihr sowas? Wenn ich da Druck draufgebe platzt doch irgendwann der Schlauch oder die Anschlüsse tropfen und man verliert Wasser? 
Ooooder hat das Dingen eine andere Funktionsweise?


----------



## Zimboman (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi`s sind weg !*

Hallo,
ich bin auch mal wieder da .
Bei mir fehlte ein recht großer heller __ Goldfisch. Da auch Katzen ab und an bei uns rumschleichen, hatte ich die in Verdacht. Hab dann ab und an mal beobachtet und dann festgestellt, dass sich Raben am Teichwasser gütlich tun.
Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass auch die schwarzen Gesellen nen Fisch nich verachten.

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## prelude2205 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi`s sind weg !*

Hallo,
einen Raben haben wir auch seit ca. 2 Wochen am Teich.
Allerdings sieht es so aus, als wenn er sich die Kaulquappen holen würde, ich hoffe die Fische sind ihm zu groß,wobei so ein Rabe ja auch nicht gerade klein ist.

Bzgl. des Reiherschrecks:Vielleicht hat ja jemand so ein Teil und kann uns Erfahrungswerte geben.

Schönen Gruß

Rüdiger


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi`s sind weg !*

Zum Reiherschreck gibt es hier im Forum ganz viele Beiträge - ihr müsst nur mal die Suchfunktion entsprechend füttern.

Berichte über angelnde Raben, Krähen, Elstern etc. häufen sich in letzter Zeit interessanterweise. Ich frage mich, ob das mit den geänderten Müllentsorgungsverfahren zu tun hat. Hier bei uns zum Beispiel ist der Müllberg geschlossen und abgedeckt, der Müll wird bei uns jetzt "gekocht" (bitte fragt nicht nach technischen Einzelheiten oder nach ökologischem Un-/Sinn.). Tatsache ist, dass wir jetzt einen Haufen hungriger Möwen und Krähen haben, die ins Stadtgebiet einfallen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi`s sind weg !*

Hi Rüdiger,

nur Angelsehne ist auch im Winter hilfreich - diese Wasserspritze kann man nur im + Bereich betreiben und wenns dann mal taut kommt der __ Reiher .

Ich hab durchsichtige Gardinenstangen genommen und dicke ich glaub 45er Sehne. Alles andere (Pyramide/Attrape usw.) ist nur Geldschneiderei.

PS: ich lese immer wieder, dass es auch ein neuer Trend ist große Kois zu klauen, die Diebe  schauen sich die Teiche genau bei google an und greifen in der Nacht zu.

Auch vorsicht, wenn jemand in Facebook oder entsprechenden Comunities etwas davon schreib wann er in Urlaub geht (ist ja momentan in den Medien, dass dies die Einbrecher gut ausnutzen)


----------



## brunnabua (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi`s sind weg !*

Bei mir war heute morgen eine Katze an meinen Teich und knabberte an einem koi von mir herum. Aber der koi war schon 30-35 cm groß da kann ich mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen dass eine Katze so einen Fisch fängt


----------

